# Pricing structure sheet for screen printing? (excel)



## Archer (Aug 15, 2007)

We are just getting started in the screenprinting business (been in the sign business for 14 years) -- does anyone have an excel spreadsheet to help with pricing? I found one on here for vinyl but not screenprinting. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Archer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey John, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums. This thread might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t24838.html


----------



## promoprintinc (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is a good free program for pricing


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Heads up though, these pricing matrices can help you get started but you need to look at your own personal costs. How much is rent, labor, ink costs, etc. Then say ok I need to print X shirts at ~Y price to break even then Z shirts at ~Y price to make a good profit.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I offer a completely free spreadsheet, complete with auto-generated invoices, a customer list, custom pricing, DTG, and more!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t448738.html

Free Download: Apparel Pricing Guide


----------

